# Lance Armstrong accused! 7 Tour de France victories on the line! again....



## smokinrav (Jun 13, 2012)

faces new doping charges brought against him by the U.S. 
Anti-Doping Association.



Bryn Lennon, Getty Images

Lance Armstrong attends the 2012 Paris Roubaix cycle race from Compiegne to 
Roubaix on April 8, 2012 in Paris.



Bryn Lennon, Getty Images

Lance Armstrong attends the 2012 Paris Roubaix cycle race from Compiegne to 
Roubaix on April 8, 2012 


Armstrong, who retired from competitive cycling in 2011, 
confirmed on Twitter on Wednesday that he was informed of the charges in a 
letter sent by USADA.

His seven Tour de France titles could also be in jeopardy, 
the _Washington Post_ first reported in a story published Wednesday on its website. The 
newspaper obtained a copy of a letter sent to Armstrong on Tuesday that says 
blood samples collected in 2009 and 2010 were "fully consistent with blood 
manipulation including EPO use and/or blood transfusions."

The cyclist has strongly denied doping accusations 
throughout his career. He has never tested positive.

He is now banned from competing in triathlons, as a result 
of the USADA charges, the Post reported. The letter alleges that Armstrong and 
five others associated with his cycling team were involved in a doping program 
that included the use of blood transfusions and performance enhancing drugs, the 
report said. 

Armstrong said in his statement that USADA "intends to 
again dredge up discredited allegations dating back more than 16 years." 

The statement continued: "I have never doped, and, unlike 
many of my accusers, I have competed as an endurance athlete for 25 years with 
no spike in performance, passed more than 500 drug tests and never failed one." 


In February, federal prosecutors dropped a two-year 
investigation of Armstrong, looking at whether he and his teammates participated 
in a doping program.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 13, 2012)

So the US attorneys office drops a two year investigation into doping four months ago and suddenly! the USADA has conclusive samples of his drugging? ROFLMAO.

Are they forwarding them to the Gov for prosecution? Where were the samples over the last 30 months? 

Is the USADA as stupid and self destructive as the World Boxing Organization?

I think so!


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

seems like nbody has been all natural its crazy that 7 tour de frances with or without steroids that is crazy !!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2012)

fuck steroids, i think they should be legal for every athlete to use if they so desire.. it's a fucking sport, it's not the end of the fucking world.. let them shoot up whatever the hell drugs they see fit.. who cares, it's a fucking bicycle race ffs... 

same as baseball and football.. who fucking cares, it's some dudes running around on a field at the end of the day, who cares if they're juiced up or not??


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 13, 2012)

ha ya thats what i was gonna say who gives a shit its competitive biking all i know is this asshole is the reason why im always having to dodge these spandex wearing fuckers!! btw did all u bikers no THERE'S A FUCKING SIDEWALK


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2012)

lol, my whole thinking is they will say it's an unfair advantage to anyone who may take the stuff, which is why i say let them all take it, in fact, fuck it, make it mandatory, who cares?? not i said the fly...

some people get all worked up over a fucking sport, act like it's so important.. i just don't get it.. i'm not a big sports guy personally, just don't touch my formula one..


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 13, 2012)

From what I'm reading, the head of the USADA is obsessed with prosecuting Armstrong. He is using the exact same "evidence" the LA USAO, after a 2+year investigation, refused to prosecute him with, most of which is "evidence" the international doping agencies tried to convict him with in the decades previous to the Feds getting involved.

This is absolutely ridiculous. People around the world are laughing at us, because their own doping agencies tried and failed to convict him of doping for nearly 25 years! 500 tests. Frozen evidence from hundreds of races over 25 years, tested and retested, by group after group. Simply the most investigated human being in the history of the modern world. For doing well at biking and being a cancer survivor.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah he does not deserve all that for sure


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 13, 2012)

ne he deserves a bumper to the back tire like the rest of em  ....i like to honk as i go by and yell as loud as i can that there is a sidewalk right their..especially to the ones on busy roads that ARE STILL taking up half your lane like they belong..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> ne he deserves a bumper to the back tire like the rest of em  ....i like to honk as i go by and yell as loud as i can that there is a sidewalk right their..especially to the ones on busy roads that ARE STILL taking up half your lane like they belong..


 don't you love the ones who stop at a red light in the middle of the street in the front of the cue waiting for it to turn green, and when it does, it takes them a half an hour to get up to 20 mph, then they give you a shit look when you pass by them like you're the one holding up a line of 30 cars..


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 13, 2012)

lol ya i swear some of those guys probly ride down the road goin "broooom vroooo vroooom" they think they are a car stoppin at the light on the road like that


----------



## will.i.am86 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like how it went from a lance thread to a hate on people who ride bikes thread.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 26, 2012)

Went to the nike store and everything livestrong was on sale hmmm I wonder why?


----------



## Justin00 (Jun 26, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, my whole thinking is they will say it's an unfair advantage to anyone who may take the stuff, which is why i say let them all take it, in fact, fuck it, make it mandatory, who cares?? not i said the fly...
> 
> some people get all worked up over a fucking sport, act like it's so important.. i just don't get it.. i'm not a big sports guy personally, just don't touch my formula one..



I'm with this Racer. 100% we are all adults let them decide how serious they are about there sport. If they start getting lower life expectancies it might justify the millions and millions they make every week to play games.

It will also make sports a lot more fun to watch when the players are super strong, super fast, and can really put on a good show.

At least actors are still allowed to be on drugs.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 26, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, my whole thinking is they will say it's an unfair advantage to anyone who may take the stuff, which is why i say let them all take it, in fact, fuck it, make it mandatory, who cares?? not i said the fly...
> 
> some people get all worked up over a fucking sport, act like it's so important.. i just don't get it.. i'm not a big sports guy personally, just don't touch my formula one..


Ya know who cares is all the old timers that set all the records without steroids or the kid who grew up as a fan and is now the commissioner of baseball or football and they think its unfair to wipe their heroes out of the books by a guy who is juicing. And those old guys r the ones makin the decisions like david stern and all those guys.
But I do agree well but let the ones that wanna use em use em cause roid can kill ya cant they? And I mean regardless of how big ur muscles r it still takes some skill to hit a 90mph ball with a bat otherwise anyone could be barry bonds or throw a 100+mph pitch.


----------



## coughee420 (Jun 26, 2012)

we dont even know have far roids go back in sports... the Nazi girls swim team was hopped up on that shit..


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 27, 2012)

So, why are they bring up this shit now? Doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Squizz (Jul 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> same as baseball and football.. who fucking cares, it's some dudes running around on a field at the end of the day, who cares if they're juiced up or not??


I'll tell ya' who: Said athlete's kids, when he dies at the ripe age of 43 due to heart failure. Steroids/PED's are terrible for you from a physical standpoint. Which is why they are illegal. Now only if we could convince the government to get alcohol and tobacco off the market. Otherwise, just legalize everything. There's no room for this grey area bs.


----------

